# CASR - Canadian American Strategic Review - Where are they?



## newfin (11 Aug 2010)

Over the last few weeks I have not been able to go to www.casr.ca.  At first my MacBook was telling me that this site has been infected by a virus.  Now, it seems that this url has disappeared completely.  Does anyone have any info on what happened to this site?


----------



## Infanteer (11 Aug 2010)

They're probably using a second-hand, heavily modified Russian URL now....


----------



## aesop081 (11 Aug 2010)

Good f*****g riddance.......


----------



## CBH99 (13 Aug 2010)

Curious...

Why do so many people hate that site??  Its always seemed to have lots of info on it...am I missing something??


----------



## newfin (13 Aug 2010)

I like the site as well but I think a lot of contributors here think they are a little off the mark for many of the proposals they made.  They wanted the Air Force to buy Russian cargo planes for instance.  They did not support the decision to buy C-17's - too expensive.

But I used the site as a great reference for CF equipment.  There was a ton of info on there, in one place, that is not available at any other single site I have seen - and it was all Canadian specific.


----------



## charlesm (13 Sep 2010)

They are back online now.

No notice of what happened.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (27 Sep 2010)

I am happy at any Canadians taking a keen interest in our military and what it needs to the jobs it is tasked with. I don’t agree with all their ideas but read the site anyways.
Actually some smaller buys of Russian equipment might have a positive effect on the attitude of some defense suppliers and maybe make them see that challenging almost every major procurements in court as counter productive. I could imagine the look on Lockheed faces if the Canadian government “Invited Russian aerospace companies to demonstrate their fighters here in Canada”


----------



## Cloud Cover (10 Jan 2017)

Just a note to say that the CASR has ceased publication since December 2016. The web pages are available through the Wayback machine.


----------



## Infanteer (10 Jan 2017)

That's too bad - I enjoyed their different spin on things.  What happened?  Lack of interest?


----------



## Kirkhill (10 Jan 2017)

Any relation to the change in Mark Collins fortunes and his blog?

Has the government maintained funding for defence research?


----------



## MarkOttawa (10 Jan 2017)

Chris Pook: No connection between CASR and end of CGAI's _The 3Ds Blog_; note the CGAI's current board of directors:
http://www.cgai.ca/board_of_directors

By the way all the _3Ds_ posts are still available at the orange box at the left of the page at the CGAI's website:
http://www.cgai.ca/

Last post, by the CGAI:



> End of 3Ds Blog
> https://cgai3ds.wordpress.com/2017/01/05/end-of-3ds-blog/



By the way, Jack Granatstein edited the blog and approved all posts:
https://www.google.ca/search?q=%22jack+granatstein%22&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=-1l1WJfRCqzPjwS_kobgDQ

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## Kirkhill (10 Jan 2017)

MarkOttawa said:
			
		

> Chris Pook: No connection between CASR and end of CGAI's _The 3Ds Blog_; note the CGAI's current board of directors:
> http://www.cgai.ca/board_of_directors
> 
> By the way all the _3Ds_ posts are still available at the orange box at the left of the page at the CGAI's website:
> ...



Thanks Mark, just curious about the timing.  Speculation again.  Wrong Again.   [

Are you still blogging?


----------



## MarkOttawa (10 Jan 2017)

Chris Pook: Not blogging for now but tweeting up a storm  :

@Mark3Ds
https://twitter.com/Mark3Ds/with_replies

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## Kirkhill (11 Jan 2017)

:cheers:


----------

